# Hi to all



## marge (May 17, 2010)

I am, still, a newbie on the forum, saying that I have been checking several threads for nearly a year as a guest. There are several interesting threads on this forum on a regular base. Lately we see more new members login in, straightaway for business proposes. The number of deleted threads has increase the last few weeks. Some threads might upset others. I believe in democracy, I believe in freedom of speech as I believe in been responsible for what we say, I was raised to be responsible for my actions. So, when a particular thread upsets me, or I believe it isn’t worth for me to replay to it, I move foreword. All this is typical of any normal open forum. What isn’t normal, in my opinion, is this new “fashion” of insulting each other, and has we are seeing more and more the last few days. So, if you don’t like what you read, tell us in a civilized way. It takes two racists for a racist discussion; it takes two idiots for an idiot discussion. Can’t we just be civilized?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

The idea of these kind of forums is to find help with something you cannot do yourself. I find it uncomfortable when the insults start flying around.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

HI Marge

I for one Post when i need help, when i can offer help or when i find something funny i may post it. The problem is at times some people read into things that are not there and assume for whatever reason the post was meant to insult. 

I have just had an insulting personal reply. Some of my closest friends do not have the same colour skin as i do. The first love of my life did not have the same colour skin as i do. I was warned of by her family because i was white. Racist not me 

Don't let the views of others put you off, not everybody is right. 

Peterfc 666?


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Marge

I was born in Spain, Spanish dad and English mum, when I was 14, mum and dad split up and she toke me to the UK. At the age of 30, I came back to Spain to join dads business. (I will leave to another day to explain the nature of that business). Since then I spend 6 months a year in Spain and 6 in the UK. My wife is English and my children/grand children are too. I can say for my own experience that I was told to go back to my country a few times by all the races, in the UK. So I am not particular close to any. I was lucky enough to retire early, just keep an eye on the business, and now and again I help a friend. The last 20 years we spend our time between Spain and Portugal. This gave me the opportunity to watch what is going on as an outsider, and what I can see, when I visit the UK once a year, and what I hear from the people I know and people I meet... the majority of them are unhappy. The biggest complain, no matter if is in the UK, Spain or Portugal, is about the foreign politic of the governments, we had in the UK, for the last 20 years or so. I had a thread about it some time ago on this forum, called Britain. It went on for a while and to the end, went a bit silly. No stupid, sucker or moron names was called to anyone, but it got to a point, where the best thing to do was close the thread, which the forum did with my primary agreement. You can still check it, because it is still on the forum pages, all the posts. I do agree with you. This is getting out of control


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Marge
What you ask is “impossible”. We are all normal people and normal people discriminates, insults, call others in their back. We have all done it before and we will carry on doing it until the end of the world. The capacity to express your point of views is what separates men from children. Attacking others only because you don’t agree with their point of view only shows how immature a person is. You don’t defend a cause attacking your opponent, you defend it expressing your point a view and explaining why o believe in what you believe. Not allowing others to a different opinion than yours, only takes the credit to your cause, no matter how against it you can be, or how right you are.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Miguel
You are showing an intellectual side, which many people hasn’t seen yet. Please don’t go to fare, or some of “us” might struggle to fallow you. Only joking kid
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> the idea of these kind of forums is to find help with something you cannot do yourself. I find it uncomfortable when the insults start flying around.



hear hear!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

I can't really say that I have noticed insulting behaviour on this forum to be honest. I think that perhaps it could be that some people have a blunt no frills way of expressing themselves. Some perhaps find that rude and insulting ? The poster would probably feel justified for just telling it like it is, so to speak. :eyebrows: It largely depends on ones upbringing and the circles than we have to move in and the "sort" that we have to engage with. lol 

For example : Two ways to say the same thing. In god we trust, all others pay cash, or Please do not ask for credit, as a smack in the mouth often offends.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi All

Mr.Blueskies i agree with all you say what most of use find Funny sadly our humour as we enjoy on this Forum is not always enjoyed by all. The best we can hope for is that nobody is upset by what we say as i am sure you would agree it is not what we set out to do. We just want a bit of fun :wave::wave::wave:

Peter a new man


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

No insults on here, huh Blueflies? Chins??? I still remember that one. May a thousand processionary caterpillars crawl up your tradesman's entrance.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Peter and James,

That's it exactly Peter. We don't set out to offend. 
Just a bit rough around the edges perhaps. Don't mind the caterpillars in the trademans entrance James. As long as I don't find any in my back passage.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Peters ex cried so much the last few days and because of it, has been raining nearly nonstop the last two days over here
:hurt:


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Peter and James,
> 
> That's it exactly Peter. We don't set out to offend.
> Just a bit rough around the edges perhaps. Don't mind the caterpillars in the trademans entrance James. As long as I don't find any in my back passage.


Are we allowed sex remarks over here? Be careful with that entrance, he is known to be stubborn

:croc:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Peter and James,
> 
> That's it exactly Peter. We don't set out to offend.
> Just a bit rough around the edges perhaps. Don't mind the caterpillars in the trademans entrance James. As long as I don't find any in my back passage.


Just rough????? Mr P??????


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

While drinking at the river, a young bear admires its reflection and growls, “I am the king of beasts!” Along comes a lion and roars, “What was that I just heard?” “Oh, dear,” says the bear, “you say strange things when you’ve had too much to drink.”


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

See Marge, we are all nice and civilized guys, only trying to help and having a bit of fun


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Mr.Blueskies i agree with all you say what most of use find Funny sadly our humour as we enjoy on this Forum is not always enjoyed by all. The best we can hope for is that nobody is upset by what we say as i am sure you would agree it is not what we set out to do. We just want a bit of fun :wave::wave::wave:
> 
> Peter a new man


Sadly, your idea of a bit of fun was to post a deplorable racist attack on Asylum seekers and whilst you may not have been the original author, by posting it, you and the other members of the forum who supported you, condoned it's content.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

It definately looks like Peters ex has put a curse on portugal. It is still raining down and it is now June ?  Peter, would you not reconsider and perhaps move to Spain maybe ?  groan !


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Benny Dorm said:


> Sadly, your idea of a bit of fun was to post a deplorable racist attack on Asylum seekers and whilst you may not have been the original author, by posting it, you and the other members of the forum who supported you, condoned it's content.


 

Hi Benny Dorm,

Surely these were "just opinions" at the end of the day ?
We all see things differently. Life would be very boring if we all were the same and everyone was as handsome as me ?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Just rough????? Mr P??????







That's it Siobhan,

Rough on the outside, but with a soft centre. If you were soft on the outside where I grew up, you would have stood "no chance !
It they believed that you were mental they left you alone.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds terrible doesn't it ? But such is life.


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

I understand how people can often be offended with something that someone else might find funny, but I have never seen anything on this forum, that could be counted as really offensive. Apart from that, I though we had all left the nineties behind and all it's 'political correctness', that got out of hand anyway. The 21st century, if nothing else, has brought us all back to reality in what we say or think. There has always been racism and no government in any country can make workable laws to stop it, only the individual can do that. I too say, why can't we all just get on?


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

yorkshire lass said:


> I understand how people can often be offended with something that someone else might find funny, but I have never seen anything on this forum, that could be counted as really offensive. Apart from that, I though we had all left the nineties behind and all it's 'political correctness', that got out of hand anyway. The 21st century, if nothing else, has brought us all back to reality in what we say or think. There has always been racism and no government in any country can make workable laws to stop it, only the individual can do that. I too say, why can't we all just get on?


It might gone a bit “hard” the asylum thread, but it wasn’t racist. It was all the direct insults who spoil it. All the opinions posted on it, only represents what millions of people in the world strongly believe. No matter if they were in favor or against. If it’s right or wrong, all depends, where you live and in what time. History has learned us about; what’s true today becomes a lie tomorrow, and vice versa. The first principle of democracy is freedom of speech, with responsibility, and that is one of the reasons, so many leave their countries where freedom doesn’t exist. So why aren’t all we allowed to express our opinions? Isn’t the exchange of them who creates a good discussion? Aren’t you discriminating when you don’t allow someone to express what he/her believes, only because it offends you? Attacking someone directly, only because you don’t like his opinion, only makes your side look weak. Many people defend what’s going on around the world, many others are against, are they all allowed to express them self’s on the forum, or only some are? Some of the posts on the thread were copied from some extreme party news papers, True!!! But at the end of the day, they are all legal, running councils around all Europe. So it is obvious that, their opinion counts to some. Aren’t we racists if we don’t allow them to express them self’s? We aren’t all friends; Man will only stop fighting each other when only one is left.


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Portugal is still considered to be behind, all these new rules and regulations from UE, which no one really understands yet. But we are still a free speech country where all opinions are welcome. We have approved this week, gay marriage, but that will not stop the 35% of our population which is against it, to speak their mind. From your local café to the politicians, each part will carry on defending what they believe it’s right.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

John999 said:


> It might gone a bit “hard” the asylum thread, but it wasn’t racist. It was all the direct insults who spoil it. All the opinions posted on it, only represents what millions of people in the world strongly believe. No matter if they were in favor or against. If it’s right or wrong, all depends, where you live and in what time. History has learned us about; what’s true today becomes a lie tomorrow, and vice versa. The first principle of democracy is freedom of speech, with responsibility, and that is one of the reasons, so many leave their countries where freedom doesn’t exist. So why aren’t all we allowed to express our opinions? Isn’t the exchange of them who creates a good discussion? Aren’t you discriminating when you don’t allow someone to express what he/her believes, only because it offends you? Attacking someone directly, only because you don’t like his opinion, only makes your side look weak. Many people defend what’s going on around the world, many others are against, are they all allowed to express them self’s on the forum, or only some are? Some of the posts on the thread were copied from some extreme party news papers, True!!! But at the end of the day, they are all legal, running councils around all Europe. So it is obvious that, their opinion counts to some. Aren’t we racists if we don’t allow them to express them self’s? We aren’t all friends; Man will only stop fighting each other when only one is left.


 I agree with what you are saying here John. I personally never have
a problem with someone, even when their opinion is totally opposite to my own. I have only got into bother with people in the past because they who talk loudest about
discrimination are usually the "very people" who next discriminate most unfairly against you, simply because you have expressed an opinion which is "different " to their own. I really do HATE this sort of "hypocrisy and double standards" which seems to be the norm EVERYWHERE in my experience.

These people are total bigots and they next try to do you down and brand "everyone" as trouble maker,who simply have opinions that differ to their own. There is just SO much of this about ie false prophets and liars.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

I think that it really just boils down to rotten corrupt little cliques that are to be found EVERYWHERE. When someone next comes along and joins such a group, job etc who believes in fair play and honesty, they just feel threathened and need to get rid of you. So the bullying, hounding, discrimination etc next begins. This has been my experience anyway. lol


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I think that it really just boils down to rotten corrupt little cliques that are to be found EVERYWHERE. When someone next comes along and joins such a group, job etc who believes in fair play and honesty, they just feel threathened and need to get rid of you. So the bullying, hounding, discrimination etc next begins. This has been my experience anyway. lol




The world would be a very boring place if we were all the same and of the same opinion


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

That is correct Siobhan. Personally speaking, I have always had a HUGE problem with the "don't do what I do, just do what I say brigade ! A personal failing perhaps.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

No one here is like that. We are all here for the “right” reasons. Aren’t we?
This is a multicultural forum, so the ideas of, a bit of fun, help, provoke, advertise 
and pretend to, are all different. The important is that we all get along


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

John999 said:


> No one here is like that. We are all here for the “right” reasons. Aren’t we?
> This is a multicultural forum, so the ideas of, a bit of fun, help, provoke, advertise
> and pretend to, are all different. The important is that we all get along


Hear,hear!
Since joining the forum I've had many a chuckle over some of the postings,but never detected ANY nastiness or insulting behaviour until very recently.
I find it sad that somewhere I enjoy visiting several times a day has been tainted by a minority who enjoy that type of behaviour.
Let's please get back to the way it used to be,polite,helpful,amusing,with the occasional touch of sarcasm,after all that's what the forum is for,isn't it?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

I think that you may have misunderstood what I trying to explain guys ?
I am not at all suggesting that this is what is going on here on this forum. Good lord no. lol I was just saving that this has been my general experience of how things are in society as a whole.

From getting on your local pub darts team, to winning a general election and for everything in between, success in anything has "always" just seemed to me to be almost totally dependent on knowing the right people and greasing the right palms.

I wasn't having a go about the forum or anyone posting on here. lol

:spit:


----------

